# vivs with water features :D love to see some pics



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

hi all for ages i have been sayin id like my own viv whith a pool in a nd waterfall but need some inspiration anyone got any?

thanks 


john


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Heres my dart frog viv, but it could be adapted for any high-humidity needing animal such as cresties, GTPs, ETBs etc...



















before the orchid flowers died lol:


















http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/250705-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

wow that really is stunning thanks ::mf_dribble:


----------



## sunarkus (May 3, 2009)

that looks awesome! kinda reminds me of the genesis cave in star trek II "wrath of khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!"


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Chondro, i hate it every time i see that pic cos it reminds me how pants my vivs look! :lol2:
Where i'm from that would be described as "the mutt's nuts!" Nice one! :2thumb:


----------



## aalina (Sep 19, 2011)

this is really very nice . water garden is like a natural habitat for reptiles . and alsmost reptiles lover like it very much .


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

the trex skeleton on the side is a waterfall (crap cam doesnt show the water)

but see the thread in my sig for more pics


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

loved the Jurassic park theme


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

hey heres mine for a chinese water dragon


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Heres mine with just an exo terra waterfall put in, couldn't be bothered to make my own pool area / waterfall lol :2thumb:

EDIT Just realised the OP started this post over 2 years ago lol, so they probably have their viv long finished.


----------

